# Chihiros WRGB2 height



## medusa3604 (9 Jul 2021)

I just bought a Chihiros WRGB2 for my Juwel Rio 240.
I just the standard legs but I wonder how high I should have it.
Since the water of the Juwel have several cm from the surface to the top of the rim maybe the light is a little high.

How far from the substrate to the light do you have yours?


----------



## Courtneybst (9 Jul 2021)

medusa3604 said:


> I just bought a Chihiros WRGB2 for my Juwel Rio 240.
> I just the standard legs but I wonder how high I should have it.
> Since the water of the Juwel have several cm from the surface to the top of the rim maybe the light is a little high.
> 
> How far from the substrate to the light do you have yours?


Does it actually fit on the rim? Was thinking of getting one for my Rio but wasn't sure if it would sit right.


----------



## medusa3604 (9 Jul 2021)

Sure I can take a picture when I arrive home.


----------



## medusa3604 (9 Jul 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> Does it actually fit on the rim? Was thinking of getting one for my Rio but wasn't sure if it would sit right.


----------



## Courtneybst (9 Jul 2021)

@medusa3604 Oh wow that fits perfectly! I'm pleasantly surprised.

Thank you!


----------



## David1970 (20 Aug 2021)

Where did you buy the chihiros from I'm looking to purchase 90cm lights.


----------



## LouisGenin (22 Aug 2021)

David1970 said:


> Where did you buy the chihiros from I'm looking to purchase 90cm lights.


Have a look on Ebay, there is a seller selling brand new chihiros lights. Not if they have exactly the model you're after. Otherwise you can buy them on Aliexpress - with long shipping time and likely customs charges.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## medusa3604 (23 Aug 2021)

Depends where you are, I bought mine from Aliexpress shipped from Poland to Sweden in a week.


----------

